# UK-Muscle Google+ Page



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just setup our UK-Muscle page on Google+

Obviously it's pretty bare at the moment (like the Facebook one... :whistling: ) but we do intend to make more use of these in the future.

If you're on Google+ and want to add UK-Muscle to one of your circles you can do so here:

http://plus.google.com/b/110632958057347742828/

I'm open to suggestions for ways that we can run these pages to complement the main forum.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

mmm looks like you need an account


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

switch said:


> mmm looks like you need an account


Anyone can view it but you'll need a Google+ account if you want to add it to one of your circles.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good, we are setting ours up now


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

How popular is Google+? Ive been thinking about setting a business page up like on FB but not convinced its worth it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

At last, something to use my google+ account for! Signed up.

Didn't realise there was a facebook page either - best go find that too!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UKBenC said:


> How popular is Google+? Ive been thinking about setting a business page up like on FB but not convinced its worth it


At the moment, not very.. but I think it will definatley increase in the coming months.

I personally dislike Facebook so would prefer to primarily use Google+.

*What* exactly we use it for is another question though.. It's pointless duplicating content already present on the forum.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

What is google+?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Added to my circles...


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Entered into my circle also!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Already added, one of the first on my account!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorain can we add each other to each others circles?

We have just created ours (very light at the mo will add later)

https://plus.google.com/b/103867652751842249969/103867652751842249969/posts


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i didnt even know there was an fb account..!! having a nosey now... x x


----------

